# Sony sends out DMCA Takedown Notices!



## 431unknown (Jan 28, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1/27/2011 Update: Judge Illston has granted the TRO against George Hotz despite the venue issue still being contested by Hotz's attorney. And I'm out of town. Since CMU has a west coast campus in California and is therefore subject to her jurisdiction, I have disabled my mirror until I can get back to Pittsburgh and look more closely at the current state of things.
> 
> Then early this morning DMCA takedowns started to get received by the various scene developers, first kmeaw, a good coder behind a working CFW, got one:
> 
> ...



source

So are these people going to stand up for what they belive in or crawl under their beds and hide?

The suenami is coming.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

This is why WE HACK.

to STAND UP against these fucking BIG corporations who can buy out the legal system, laws...cheat the system...and treat their customers like shit


MESS WITH THE BEST...*DIE *LIKE THE REST!

*Boycott Sony!!!! *






Congresswoman Gifford's didn't deserve to get shot..but.._some "things" do_

humans have consciences...

"Things" DON'T.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 28, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> This is why WE HACK.
> 
> to STAND UP against these fucking BIG corporations who can buy out the legal system, laws...cheat the system...and treat their customers like shit
> 
> ...


No, we hack to get added use out of various things in various situations.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




actually, I personally hate, loathe and despise Sony..and not just for this either....so I hack just to stick it to them...every PSP ISO that is cracked on the internet puts a smile on my face...less money for them

I only bought my Daxter Pack PSP Slim...only because I could steal shit. The 2 free fucking UMD's that came with it broke one month later....


----------



## chyyran (Jan 28, 2011)

-snipped-


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

mirror the motherfucker on P2P torrents!!

they can't stop THAT, that easily


----------



## Devin (Jan 28, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It pays to be a pirate.....Oh wait.....


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 28, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> mirror the motherfucker on P2P torrents!!
> 
> they can't stop THAT, that easily


Holy shit, don't have an aneurysm from this.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I apologize...my dad is quite the activist for human rights and I have somewhat of it in me as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




when the common man loses more rights (no shocker) it's rather disappointing...

ha..I don't even own a PS3...


----------



## zachpl (Jan 28, 2011)

dmca can only request things to be taken down in the US. They have no jurisdiction in other countries, so all those mirrors will stay up.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 28, 2011)

Quick....everyone put stuff on digg


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 28, 2011)

This is why I sold my PS3 for a 360. Shit is gonna get real pretty damn quick.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> ....Shit is gonna get real pretty damn quick.




4ReaLZ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS3 has a blu-ray player though


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 28, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a blu-ray player.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



at least the 360 can play Xbox 1 games right???


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 28, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> at least the 360 can play Xbox 1 games right???


some, not all


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 28, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> at least the 360 can play Xbox 1 games right???




most of them but not all and some have graphical glitches.

Best thing about the 360 is xbox live. M$ runs a tighter online ship so to speak. So what if it costs 6$ a month I'd rather pay to play without cheaters then play for free with them.


----------



## rave420 (Jan 28, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i don't need a stupid blue ray disc player, all my movies i watch are 700mb and packed in 52 rars. 
And then, everybody buys a blue ray disc player, and two years from now, shit is obsolete again.

Therefore, 700mb per movie, i always know what quality i am going to get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hell, i can even copy that onto my SCDS2 and play it on there without converting. 
And i don't need beasty computers to play blue ray discs. And fuck buying a settop Blueray Player. End of this year, there are going to be HD-DVD-2160p fucking discs, with even more rediculous resolution that nobody needs.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




well...at least Microsoft didn't completely remove backwards compatibility on purpose...there is a hardware issue....I would like to THiNK that anyway...............


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 28, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most of them... But thats still better than none at all.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 28, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> *stuff kinda disorganized probably by error*
> 
> Christ, stop crying. A PS2 is what, $60 used? Buy one and play your PS2 games on it. It's not that hard. I'd be fine skipping out on PS2 compatibility for a cheaper PS3 model. I buy a PS3 to play PS3 games, not to play PS2 games.
> 
> ...



Could you at least log this bullshit conspiracy theory right between "The moon landing never happened!" and "The US government was behind 9/11!"?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

rave420 said:
			
		

> ...i don't need a stupid blue ray disc player, all my movies i watch are 700mb and packed in 52 rars...



damn...P2P user?...I go to movie streaming websites and the quality when I download them isn't HALF that good 


LOL - right now I'm watching Ashens on youtube...then I see a PS3 Ad by Sony...oh the irony.


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 28, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They don't exactly support it anymore either. Like was said earlier tho better some than none at all.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

...everyone is entitled to their own opinion...to each is their own...need I continue? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





if I personally hate Sony..that is my choice


----------



## rave420 (Jan 28, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> rave420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nah, fuck p2p.
There are "people"(or rather, basement dwellers) who have access to FTP distros, flashed and filled with the newest of releases all the time.

FXP comunities are a fine thing.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

rave420 said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




damnnnn.....*does research on the internet*


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 28, 2011)

rave420 said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





haha that reminds me when I used a NASA FTP server to host episodes of Lost.


----------



## Midna (Jan 28, 2011)

Sony, you can't take something off the internet.

You can try, but it won't work.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 28, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> Sony, you can't take something off the internet.
> 
> You can try, but it won't work.



Especially at this point. Too little too late.


----------



## cobleman (Jan 28, 2011)

Sony are the 1's who started all this infringeing copyright back in the 70's http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sony_Corp._of...ty_Studios,_Inc.  
They didnt think in the future it would bite them in the arse


----------



## Coto (Jan 28, 2011)

A lawsuit won´t beat human intelligence.


----------



## testatura (Jan 28, 2011)

rave420 said:
			
		

> i don't need a stupid blue ray disc player, all my movies i watch are 700mb and packed in 52 rars.






fcking true xcept japanese horrors that come in1,4gb  cheers dude!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





edit : sorry on offtopic but it made me laugh!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

testatura said:
			
		

> rave420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Off Topic - I found a scene website that has so many links for stuff that I thought was only P2P...not FTP though  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On Topic  - I like it how they win this lawsuit...and then shortly afterward they release a firmware update that does nothing but kill homebrew...

it's like Sony personally "nailing the coffin" for PS3 Hacking with their own ego as the hammer

they need to be punished! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT - Lot's of lurkers....fewer posters!


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jan 28, 2011)

front page post says DCMA. fail.
Also, im fairly certain sony is trying to start a war. Cant wait to see the outcome.


----------



## xist (Jan 28, 2011)

This topic is effectively saying wanting to earn money is bad. How many people here have decided that they're going to work for free in future?

Capitalism is bad? Sony are a company who employ lots of people. Whilst the gaming side is a relatively minor subsidiary, they have every right to defend their interests, and make whatever choices they want about there hardware and firmware updates.


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Jan 28, 2011)

i agree with xist. however that's not to say that sony hasn't done MANY loathsome things. like removing the ability to ply PS2 games froma console that is PLENTY powerfull enouh to play them, they had to do extra work to make the product WORSE for the customer (called an anti-feature) it's stuff like tat that is inexcusable. also the fact that they are actually going after specific developers... its sickening.

tl;dr they can do whatever the hell they want with their firmwares, thats fine, but anti-features and lawsuits on specific people are essentially useless and unnecessarily hostile tactics.


----------



## Sloshy (Jan 28, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't DMCA takedowns only work for things that are copyrighted? Something as small as the keys released, under current US copyright law, should be exempt from copyright law for being a "short phrase"... right?

Source: http://www.zeldman.com/2010/02/25/you-cann...yright-a-tweet/


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 28, 2011)

its not like they have been entirely stopped, someone else can come as a dummy and present whatever they make. True they are in trouble but its gonna take a lot more to stop hackers at the moment (when the iron is hot ie hacking is open) like nintendo tried to take down so many rom sites but i dont think it has affected the scene greatly (infact it seems nds piracy is always on a rise)
then again as said above, there are other ways to distribute and talk eg. IRC

for sloshy, maybe its relevant

```
It also criminalizes the act of circumventing an access control, whether or not there is actual infringement of copyright itself.
```
from wikipedia


----------



## djgarf (Jan 28, 2011)

this is just a petty attempt for sony to not loose face
they know they fucked up and they fucked up big time
all this is going to do is motivate the hacking crews even more just to stick it to sony over and over again


----------



## Fireballo (Jan 28, 2011)

Sony is just going to have to learn the hard way. They are they're throwing money away but if they prevail don't think that Nintendo and Microsoft aren't watching closely to see what the outcome is. I think Nintendo is laughing at Sony right now but is sony is successful you can be sure a crackdown buy Nintendo will be coming. Lets all hope that Sonys efforts fall flat.


----------



## Omega_2 (Jan 29, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> I apologize...my dad is quite the activist for human rights and I have somewhat of it in me as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about the part where you have trolls only PRETENDING to want to host an online match, only to kick everyone because of some 'god complex'?  Better at x game than the host/lack of a mic; whiny n00b attack, followed by a kick, and prompt abuse of the 'vote system'.
Sure doesn't sound worth being ripped off any more than we already are if we can't even have a decent game online.
And I know you'll say 'add friends', and that's just it, I don't HAVE any >_>


----------



## Sloshy (Jan 29, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> for sloshy, maybe its relevant
> 
> ```
> It also criminalizes the act of circumventing an access control, whether or not there is actual infringement of copyright itself.
> ...


I _guess_ that makes sense... the only problem is that we have fair-use exceptions for jailbreaking phones and ripping DVDs (as of recently); shouldn't hacking consoles be included there (even if it isn't)? Seems pretty fair-use to me; my Wii is now 50 times as awesome now that I can watch DVDs, play backups (yes, legal backups), and so on, with it. PS3 should be the same... though a total private key leak is pretty harsh. I can totally understand where Sony's coming from.

All we want is OtherOS and better homebrew support, Sony! Why did you have to take it away?


----------



## golden (Jan 29, 2011)

we should make a group effort and set up a donation box here at GPAtemp for defense funds for these guys Geohot deserves a good lawyer to kick sony's corporate ass. I'd donate if costello sets up something.


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 29, 2011)

I dont really get it.
Is my mirror/copy of geohotz's website with the private key illegal now? 
Also, is it on the Netherlands too? Or just the USA?


----------



## ars25 (Jan 29, 2011)

they could just do a monthly firmware update to the ps3 and poof it will be hard for hackers to find flaws in the firmware that or *CHECK* the firmware for holes in the security of the firmware so exploits wont start popping up from hackers that find them really quick easy as that plus they can't block what hackers put on the internet it's nearly impossible because they could just fond another place to put them or people will leach them on other site also going after cerrtain hackers wont work they are one in a few hundreds if not thousands of hackers that are making hacks for the ps3 anyways how far are we even into hacking the ps3 3-5 % come on look at the psp it is fully hacked (all phats and some 2000's) while the rest of the 2000's and 3000's are semi hackable all they did was release keys which we used to sign some homebrew they haven't done any thing that serious like make a iso loader for the ps3 (other than the one from the jail break one which you still need the original disc to play your backups and the jail break firmware ) and lawsuits that i under stand they pretty much broke into the servers of sony and release the keys they used to sign i think and used them to sigh homebrew so i stand here waiting for sony's next move in the hacker problem and hopefully watch them fail on there lawsuit


----------



## RE4zombie (Jan 29, 2011)

Nintendo and Microsoft only care about stopping piracy, while Sony wants to entirely wipe out the homebrew scene.  Doesn't any company understand they stand no chance against the whole internet?


----------



## Centrix (Jan 29, 2011)

431unknown said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What Suenami, sounds to me like the hackers are still at work....who cares about these ass a nine take down orders...no one's listening, I just so tired of it all just which they'd give up already!!! I mean how do you expect to stop hackers when they know all the same crap that the game companies know!


----------



## Nujui (Jan 29, 2011)

I guess it's time to wait and see how this all turns out.


----------



## xDarkAngelx (Jan 29, 2011)

This is getting really messy...really quick.


----------



## SPH73 (Jan 29, 2011)

RE4zombie said:
			
		

> Nintendo and Microsoft only care about stopping piracy, while Sony wants to entirely wipe out the homebrew scene.  Doesn't any company understand they stand no chance against the whole internet?



Sony is an evil company that spits in the face of its consumers.






After we helped them gain near total market dominance with the PS1 and PS2, they "rewarded" our loyalty by releasing a $600 console.

There is no company more greedy, evil and arrogant.  (No, not even Activision or EA.)

And the best part is... All these lawsuits will only make people hate them even more.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've told you before Sony, you're cursed this gen. Better call a Priest.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jan 29, 2011)

Last Game im buying is MVC 3 other than that with the security keys on games and this whole retarted case Sony CAN KISS MY FUCKIN ASS 
Fuckin Greedy ass Corporation :/ and im no pirate


----------



## Omega_2 (Jan 29, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> I've told you before Sony, you're cursed this gen. Better call a Priest.


Not enough Gold!


----------



## Oveneise (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow... Sony sure is butthurt over this, aren't they? If anything, they should be THANKFUL their system was the last to get hacked this gen. Good luck, Geohot, you're going to need it. Sony's going to be relentless on this case.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Jan 29, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you even read what he said? He was not outlining a conspiracy theory, he was expressing hope that there isn't malicious intent on the part of the parent company towards its consumers when it comes to use of sold hardware. Forgive me, but I find your act of meandering cynicism irritating. You could have objected to his lack of corroborating evidence in his assessment of the situation, or actually made an an effort to clarify the hardware/software issue in 360 backwards compatibility. Instead, you just jumped down his throat and tried to silence him with baseless and bizarre accusations. Deconstructive much?

/rant


----------



## antwill (Jan 29, 2011)

I hope Sony draws out this whole process so long Hotz is in debt for the rest of his life. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Man that geofag is annoying.


----------



## ImpulsE69 (Jan 29, 2011)

They are just pissed because they probably used the same security on the PSP2, and now have to go back and redo it ;P


----------



## Sterling (Jan 29, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> I hope Sony draws out this whole process so long Hotz is in debt for the rest of his life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look, I understand geohot is a attention whore. However, if Sony wins, there will be a new precedence set. Just hoping Sony wins because you dislike geohot is just silly, and childish. Don't tell me you've never relished attention. Just think about it for a second. Is it arrogance when you have the skill and means to back it up? He has every right to be proud, and release things that will make everyone's systems be more like the PS3 slogan: It only does everything. It's now getting close to doing that. Besides, I believe you will never have even half the skills geohot has and continues to hone.


----------



## 1234turtles (Jan 29, 2011)

i personally hope people will stop hackig the  ps3 so there wont be frequent firmware updates because my internet connection wont allow me to update my ps3 without a error code last firmware update i had to go to my public libraby and download the firmware to a usb drive


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 29, 2011)

i don't know what's going on here but it looks screwed up  on both ends...


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 29, 2011)

The only problem I really have with this is the fact that most of the "prime" information against geohotz was either wrong or just plain silly.  If they even had one shred of evidence that even slightly proved their point I wouldn't have a problem with this, but it seemed like everything they showed was just incorrect evidence.
Now, should Sony have a right to defend their system against pirates? yes, but not at the expense of making a mockery out of the remnants of our court system.  Just do what microsoft or nintendo does, work on some AP, watch it get hacked, rinse & repeat.  It's simple.


----------



## antwill (Jan 29, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay firstly: go back and re-read what I said, I never once said anything about Sony winning, why? Because the longer the court process takes the more money geofag has to spend, he does not have nearly as much as Sony does at all. Also yes I do think it would be good if Sony won, seriously this generation is full of entitled spoilt children, you do not have a right or a need to play homebrew, or pirate games. There are people out there who do what you're meant to do and buy games, they don't feel they have to play the newest games straight away and if they want to, they use their own money. And trying to delude yourself into using homebrew as an excuse for your pirating ways is just as selfish. And no geofag is nothing more than an attention whore, the other team, whatever it was, the ones with the even stupider name, at least they didn't feel the need to release the keys soon allowing pirating of games so easily. No they didn't feel they needed to one up someone and regain their ego and reputation...


----------



## akari212 (Jan 29, 2011)

the hackers were even more pissed off now instead of being scared on the DMCA notices.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 29, 2011)

431unknown said:
			
		

> So are these people going to stand up for what they belive in or crawl under their beds and hide?








What is it exactly that you think "they [believe] in"? Just remember, you take away the rights of one individual, you open the door to take those same rights away from everyone. Sony has every right to protect THEIR creative works and technology under the laws of not only the U.S., but most other industrialized nations as well. The only reason anyone is against Sony in this case is because it throws a monkey wrench in their fun.

It was arrogance that got Hotz into the hot seat (pun completely intended), and now we should believe that Sony is doing something corrupt by bringing their financial powers to bear?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sony's no saint, but don't try to make them out to be the devil simply because they're protecting their investment. It's the same exact, damn thing any company would do, no matter how big or small.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 29, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Okay firstly: go back and re-read what I said, I never once said anything about Sony winning, why? Because the longer the court process takes the more money geofag has to spend, he does not have nearly as much as Sony does at all. Also yes I do think it would be good if Sony won, seriously this generation is full of entitled spoilt children, *you do not have a right or a need to play homebrew*, or pirate games. There are people out there who do what you're meant to do and buy games, they don't feel they have to play the newest games straight away and if they want to, they use their own money. *And trying to delude yourself into using homebrew as an excuse for your pirating ways is just as selfish*. And no geofag is nothing more than an attention whore, the other team, whatever it was, the ones with the even stupider name, at least they didn't feel the need to release the keys soon allowing pirating of games so easily. No they didn't feel they needed to one up someone and regain their ego and reputation...




I agree with most of what you said with a few caveats...

If you buy the hardware, you should be able to do what you want with it, within reason. As long as it's not illegal, i don't see what the big deal is about enabling homebrew on something you bought, and rightfully own with your own money. That is what OtherOS was for, and it worked well to sate the tinkerers and homebrewers. 

Also, enabling Homebrew might bring the ability for piracy along with it, but they are not one and the same. A very few people might enjoy homebrew on the PS3, and not partake in piracy at all, so don't be so quick to lump them in with the pirates, no matter how small their numbers are.


----------



## SickPuppy (Jan 29, 2011)

Why doesn't Microsoft and Nintendo act like this? Because they know you shouldn't piss off your customers.

Sony is a bunch of sore losers. In the end the PS3 is just another hacked console, nothing can be done to stop it. 

Sony BMG copy protection rootkit scandal


----------



## antwill (Jan 29, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> I agree with most of what you said with a few caveats...
> 
> If you buy the hardware, you should be able to do what you want with it, within reason. As long as it's not illegal, i don't see what the big deal is about enabling homebrew on something you bought, and rightfully own with your own money. That is what OtherOS was for, and it worked well to sate the tinkerers and homebrewers.
> 
> Also, enabling Homebrew might bring the ability for piracy along with it, but they are not one and the same. A very few people might enjoy homebrew on the PS3, and not partake in piracy at all, so don't be so quick to lump them in with the pirates, no matter how small their numbers are.


I see what you mean, but hardware is not software...
Also I think a good example is how poorly the homebrew scenes are, is that there's barely anything worth playing, just look at that xbox live indie thing they had going. And I was more referring to those who are pirates but use homebrew as an excuse to hide behind. I didn't mean to make them sound the same, but seriously, you buy a home console you know what you're getting into. In no way is it meant to be open, in the PS3's case the OtherOS was open, not GameOS. Sure go and play homebrew on that POS like it was intended, but fact of the matter is, you buy a console you know what you're getting into and don't expect it to be able to do things you and a very few small subset want if it isn't meant to. The console company aren't going to take your concerns into account because so few would want it in the bigger picture. And it's just showing how entitled you feel if you believe you should be able to do something it wasn't intended for in the first place.


----------



## ionmachines (Jan 29, 2011)

Its good to see that someone is defiant..........although it was silly to have so publically displayed the PS3/PSP code keys in such a way so that $ONY etc could have noticed them halfway across the galaxy.
Y not just distribute them secretly to those who wished to use them? (For NICE purposes of course)

Now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  $onies super pissed at this complete & utter penetration of the PS3/PSP. (& Y not?) 

But then again all of us in the know, do KNOW that the term 'Piracy' is used as an excuse for Corps to keep their Ultra Greedy Mits in control of all & every account of a prospective sales that they can. Those of us who KNOW how to run backups on OUR machines are generally 0.xx percent of the total of owners that PLAY games across all platforms. Most users don't know what a backup device is or modding. I started computing/gaming when I was 9 or 10 yrs old, in the late 70's, early 80's. Binatone,Atari VCS,Intellivision,Sinclair,Commodore,Amstrad,Dragon32,Oric, the works. Games on tape & 5/4 inch disks. I began to copy my tapes & disks at an early age. Did I buy games as well......of course I did even today...I have an extensive library of games across many platforms (but only the BEST of the BEST) if you get my meaning.....There was no profits lost then and there has never been any profits lost now. If a game doesn't sell its because its S%IT! And on the flip side. if it does sell well, its because its CoD(lololol) or some other popular franchise. In my time 'The Last Ninja' (CBM64) version was the CoD of the 8-bit era. LN1 was great! LN2 was awesome! LN3 .....sucked! But it sold like hotcakes. Even when the 8-bit computers were on their last legs and consoles & IBM/compatibles Dos(i386,i486,i586) was where PC gaming started, were taking over. 

Homebrew brings many features to the table where Consoles are concerned because to be honest, consoles are rather bland & they take up soo much space just to play games on. Every console I have is modded in some form, mainly to bypass Region locks and install alternative OS menu systems that offer so much more than the more restraint original. The way things are going right now I doubt I will be playing, let alone buying games & next/next gen hardware in the future..........I'll just stick with what I already have thanx.......thats good enough for me. Remember people, the power is in your hands as they say. If you don't spend your money on the S^it then the Corps will really feel it, and fast!
I never buy NEW anymore, because its just not Practical. I get everything USED mostly from online auctions and BIG SALE items from online/retail stores. But even thats now becoming less & lessser.

Last note: Hackers, Brewers, Modders - keep your EGO under your hat! Don't show your face and keep yourself anonymous. Everyone of us who utilize your coding - we appreciate it. But remember, most of us will not come to your rescue if you get *nick'ed*. And please, don't trust in the Legal system. In fact don't trust in any system - EVER! Lookout for No.1!

................END of LINE..........................


----------



## Nathan-NL (Jan 29, 2011)

We have no rights indeed, but it's too late for Sony since people have the internet and the PS3.


----------



## Rommstain (Jan 29, 2011)

Time to hit the good old EFF and ask for legal advice.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 29, 2011)

sony are obsessed with stopping homebrew...IT WILL BE THEIR DOWNFALL!


----------



## turbo_x (Jan 29, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is ONE BIG TRUE people pirates their games because they don't want to buy them or don't have money to buy them and thats the only reason. Everyone is sayng that they do this for homebrew but thats just 1% of true and remaining 99% is piracy. Microsoft has Xbox Independent Developer Program so almost anyone can make games on Xbox and still people are hacking their consoles so piracy i number ONE factor.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jan 29, 2011)

if i owned sony and saw many eating away all iv'e worked for then i would take it this far - alot of money at stake so i would say this behavior is normal .

ppl talk about homebrew and all we have seen is just piracy, bleh let sony do what they seem is right.

if anythihng i suppose it makes their legit customers quite satisfied


----------



## Georgeman (Jan 29, 2011)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> SPH73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh- Why you- You can't be ser-

Ahahahaha! Man, that was a good one!

Poow Sony is getting so sewious now. What's next, online limited registration on PS3? Oh, wait...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Hecatia (Jan 29, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

>


Lol
Sony needs to calm down before they piss off the wrong people.


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Jan 29, 2011)

...not because they are trying to protect their product, but they had been acting rather un-ethical:
http://gbatemp.net/t274112-sony-attempts-t...straining-order


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 29, 2011)

Lol, worldwide DMCA's. You'd think Sony's expensive lawyers would know better.



			
				GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> Just remember, you take away the rights of one individual, *you open the door to take those same rights away from everyone.* Sony has every right to protect THEIR creative works and technology under the laws of not only the U.S., but most other industrialized nations as well. The only reason anyone is against Sony in this case is because it throws a monkey wrench in their fun.



And remember the same about the precedent this would set for the other side. Bypassing Sony's illegal rootkits to copy music from your CD's to your MP3 player, illegal because it's also an aid to pirates. And you are lucky you are in America, in a lot of the world using an MP3 player is technically illegal. Even with downloads and services like iTunes. I think if Sony did not have a solid record of continuously breaking the law and cracking peoples PC's people would be a bit more understanding. How long was the Wii hacked for homebrew before piracy? That's because TT didn't just release everything they knew but only released a tool that did enough to get unsigned code running. And effectively obfuscated how the tool got installed too. Maybe if Sony had had a better track record themselves *and* hadn't illegally removed OtherOS (and just because you didn't use it or couldn't get your head around it doesn't mean it wasn't a feature that people used, and even if it was only used by 1 person, and lets say it's me, I fucking paid for that) from Fats they would have done the same in this situation instead of "here's the lot, have fun". And I also doubt it was the lot.

EDIT: And really seriously I think you need to read up on hackers and hacker culture from the 50's onwards. I'm not going to make out they are all good guys who aren't interested in piracy, but most are and an amazing amount of technology, especially modern networking (which wouldn't exist without them) and security (which would be much much much weaker without them) and even hardware (PC's) that is used day in day out by these companies to make millions, has been built by hackers, some working for companies and a lot working for nothing.

And accusations of trolling in 1,2...


----------



## lordrand11 (Jan 29, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rights haven't been lost they've been put on trial.


----------



## .Chris (Jan 29, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont think so.


----------



## bowser (Jan 29, 2011)

ars25 said:
			
		

> they could just do a monthly firmware update to the ps3 and poof it will be hard for hackers to find flaws in the firmware that or *CHECK* the firmware for holes in the security of the firmware so exploits wont start popping up from hackers that find them really quick easy as that plus they can't block what hackers put on the internet it's nearly impossible because they could just fond another place to put them or people will leach them on other site also going after cerrtain hackers wont work they are one in a few hundreds if not thousands of hackers that are making hacks for the ps3 anyways how far are we even into hacking the ps3 3-5 % come on look at the psp it is fully hacked (all phats and some 2000's) while the rest of the 2000's and 3000's are semi hackable all they did was release keys which we used to sign some homebrew they haven't done any thing that serious like make a iso loader for the ps3 (other than the one from the jail break one which you still need the original disc to play your backups and the jail break firmware ) and lawsuits that i under stand they pretty much broke into the servers of sony and release the keys they used to sign i think and used them to sigh homebrew so i stand here waiting for sony's next move in the hacker problem and hopefully watch them fail on there lawsuit



Huh? WTF?! Not a single period in that whole paragraph!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 29, 2011)

IT ONLY
DOES
GO INSANE!


----------



## Sterling (Jan 29, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Argentum Vir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This 100x. When I can hack a system that is in my home, connected to my network, and not through mine to Sony's, then I can do whatever I want to my system. The only way Sony has any power over what I do is through their network. They can ban me, delete stolen games, reset stats, etc. They do not have the right to render my console inoperative, and they can only prevent me from using their network.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 31, 2011)

idk Isn't this more about rights? I bought this laptop, and I make it run faster,play thing it wasn't capable , or paint my labtop black and blue they do not have the right to take it away or take away features they do not even plan to give back.  

If it not running copy games, even then if you own the games and just all in one place, I should be able to do what I want with the device. 


It should be Sony trying to protect your system because it your system. Understand protecting their money from games, but if they start shutting down systems,stopping all homebrew, and taking features advertised making you fell like you rented a console then that more then protecting that owning...


----------



## pozda (Jan 31, 2011)

When the key leaked out, all people was like "F*CK YEAH", people were thinking, "Oh, okay, this took a while, SONY and game devs had plenty of time to cash in their products, and now its homebrew time" or downloaded ISOs time, and now its like "THOSE F*CKERS" how can they do that to their customers!"

I agree, how can they cut backward support for PS2 games just to get cash, how can they f*ck up console that YOU bought with YOUR money that sits in THEIR pockets with new firmware that blocks everything that was reason for buying that piece of .. equipment! Just to get cash because game devs put some pressure on company!

I was like LOL when they disabled USB, oh okey, so how can i play games that required USB, buzz or singstar or whatever, its not that i have to play them, but hey, somebody bought all that stuff and now its useless!

Some of my friends have PS3 and they don't want to hack it, they are now used to buy original games and have original firmware, so hey SONY, don't f*ck them up with lame updated firmware restrictions, they done nothing wrong!

I'm happy when i see homebrew applications because they can get the most of piece of equipment that I own. Thats why I'll always stick with Nintendo and MS.

Sony has great products, but hey, SONY dont be such a**hole when it comes to this!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 31, 2011)

pozda said:
			
		

> When the key leaked out, all people was like "F*CK YEAH", people were thinking, "Oh, okay, this took a while, SONY and game devs had plenty of time to cash in their products, and now its homebrew time" or downloaded ISOs time, and now its like "THOSE F*CKERS" how can they do that to their customers!"
> 
> I agree, how can they cut backward support for PS2 games just to get cash, how can they f*ck up console that YOU bought with YOUR money that sits in THEIR pockets with new firmware that blocks everything that was reason for buying that piece of .. equipment! Just to get cash because game devs put some pressure on company!
> 
> ...



Uh...what? They didn't disable USB completely, They just disabled USB until the OS loads completely. Meaning to the common user, nothing changed.


----------



## pozda (Feb 3, 2011)

my bad then, i misunderstood that information


----------

